# The centipede hook-up thread



## zonbonzovi (Sep 13, 2011)

For those freaks that obsess over such things, please list your sexed(or even suspected) 'pedes & whether you'd be interested in mating them.  Centipede imports have been minimal & it would be nice to get the existing beasts together to ensure that we have stock should the imports cease.  Please don't do your dealing here...*take it to a PM, please*.  This is strictly for interested parties to find potential mates, so let's keep it clean & free of extraneous commentary

zonbonzovi has:

(2) S. subspinipes de haani "Vietnam" females
(2) S. alternans "Haiti"                       females
(3) S. viridis                                     1 female, 2 unsexed
(1) S. angulata                                 male
(1) A. grandieri                                 unsexed
(1) E. trigonopodus "blue ring"           unsexed
(1) E. trigonopodus "yellow leg"          female?
(1) S. hardwickei                               unsexed juvenile
(1) S. morsitans                                male
(1) S. subspinipes "Vanuatu, et al?"     unsexed subadult
(1) S. heros "castanecieps"                 female
(1) S. heros "arizonensis"                   unsexed
(1) Scolopocryptops sexpinosa           unsexed
(4+) S. polymorpha                           1 sexed female? & several unsexed


----------



## Travis K (Sep 14, 2011)

Talk about having pede envy...
That is a decent collection you have there.


(1) S. subspinipes de haani - LARGE Female


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks!

Adding forgotten Otostigmus "Hawaii"


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a big non-banded arizonensis male for hook-up if somebody wants to try it.  I like arizonensis and would like to see some plings.  btw I've seen that heros pedes have another active period in September, esp. when the first cool front comes through, I've seen them out in the day when that happens.  Waaaay too dry here though.  I probably have male heros castaneiceps too, I just haven't taken the time to try and sex them.  I've never done an accurate count of the pedes I have right now, I think I'll go do it.

I finally counted my pedes:

9   2nd generation Xpedes, herosherosXcastaneiceps
1   female 1st generation adult Xpede mother of plings above.
17 Sc. heros castaneiceps
1   Sc. heros arizonensis, non-banded, male
1   Sc. heros arizonensis, banded, not sexed
48 Sc. heros heros
13 Xpedes, banded heros herosXcastaneiceps
6  Scolopendra sps, "Tiger legs"
4  unidentified orange heros from w tx. not sure of the sex.

All but some of the castaneiceps are CBs and most are still plings.


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 14, 2011)

Centipedes:
0.0.5 Ethmostigus trigonopodus (E. African blue-ringed)
0.0.4 Scolopendra hardwickei 
1.3.0 Scolopendra aztecorum (i was told that this specie is a S. polymorpha, but i'm having doubts)
0.0.5 Scolopendra alternans (Haitian giant)
0.1.1 Scolopendra heros arizonensis (AZ)
0.0.1 Scolopendra heros heros (AZ blonde)
1.0.1 Scolopendra heros castaneiceps (TX redhead)
0.0.3 Scolopendra heros castaneicepsXblotched heros 
0.2.0 Scolopendra subspinipes de haani (Chinese red)
1.1.0 Scolopendra subspinipes de haani (Vietnamese)
0.0.7 Scolopendra subspinipes de haani (Chinese tigerlegs) 

please note that i only have one vietnamese male and he's a red legs.  he is not up for any breeding loan.  the female that i paired him with still hasn't produce yet.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Sep 15, 2011)

@kyuzo:

You don`t need to have doubts that your specimen are not Scolopendra aztecorum, as I compared them to the type material!!! 

And I am pretty sure, that it is Scolopendra polymorpha!

greets

chris


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 15, 2011)

krabbelspinne said:


> @kyuzo:
> 
> You don`t need to have doubts that your specimen are not Scolopendra aztecorum, as I compared them to the type material!!!
> 
> ...


Chris, i apologize if my doubts offended you in any way.  I've caught many S. polymorpha before, both babies and adults and none of them are like the ones that i've mentioned above as S. aztecorum.  
the babies of this specie is bright baby blue and the terminal is long (like the S. heros subspecies) and the adults bigger like 7".  the only S. polymorpha that get that big are the ones in arizona at a specific locale.  

anyway, i'm not going to argue with you and i understand that i sent you some pictures, but i have the actually live specimens and they look and act distinctive different from the S. polymorpha that i've seen.  What i will do though, is that i can stop calling them S. aztecorum and i'll just label them as unidentify.  hopefully if i can get them to breed next year, then i might be able to send you a couple live specimens.  I paired them this year, but the male wasn't ready.  my females were, but the male wasn't... so probably one more molt for him.  

cheers,
jason


----------



## Travis K (Sep 15, 2011)

Travis K said:


> (1) S. subspinipes de haani - LARGE Female


Anyone have a Maturish Male they will sell or loan for my girl?







^Come on boys, isn't she the hottest thang you have seen in a long time?


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 16, 2011)

I showed my male pede this pic.  He thought she looked, ...OK.  He said "she is big" but, he's not into that.  Really, he seemed kind of afraid because, she is pretty intimidating.  That's a big one!


----------



## Draiman (Sep 16, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> I showed my male pede this pic.  He thought she looked, ...OK.  He said "she is big" but, he's not into that.


lol, what have you been drinking?


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 16, 2011)

Titos, LOL, look it up.

Not much though, a few hehe, not enough to feel bad, I hate that, going to bed now but thought I'd show a freshly molted Xpede I just took a pic of, they are a little too young to sex imo.






The Titos is going in the bargage, I think I have dain bramage haha.  That stuff was strange.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 16, 2011)

Damned derailers, at least your entertaining.

Adding standard yellow legged mutilans.

Jesus, Todd!  Vodka's for street performers and sorority girls.  I'll send you some sippin' whiskey for some of those blue dragons of doom


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry John, no more of that stuff!  This may be some helpful info for people, your castaneiceps my still lay good eggs next year if she didn't mate again.  It happened over here this year.  The heros heros mated last year, this year it laid eggs, ate the eggs, molted and laid eggs again in July(?) that were good, I'm a believer now.  Before that I wasn't real confident about what I had heard.  I will plan to sex my other castaneiceps and edit to this post.

I just found out one of my castaneiceps is male, the another is female.


----------



## dactylus (Sep 21, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> Titos, LOL, look it up.
> 
> Not much though, a few hehe, not enough to feel bad, I hate that, going to bed now but thought I'd show a freshly molted Xpede I just took a pic of, they are a little too young to sex imo.
> 
> ...


Wow!!  Beautiful!


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 22, 2012)

I have male castaneiceps and subspinipes(tiger legs) available for breeding.  I should have the following males available at some time; Sc. heros heros, arizonensis solid, arizonensis banded, and Sc. galapagoensis.  It's that I don't lend out until I get plings from the sps from the females, after that I don't really care.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey Guys,

be careful with the correct names of the species! de haani is not correct as if species names must have only one word! so it is dehaani.

And according to the latest works it is Scolopendra dehaani (no more subspinipes), the subspinipes "tigerleg" is now Scolopendra hainanum.



chris


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey thanks, I actually looked for the new name because I forgot how to spell it.  I spelled it so bad at google that it gave me nothing haha.


----------

